

Android Wear Device Supporting iOS? - hangulo
http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/28/android-wear-device-supports-ios-per-this-pre-order-page/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&sr_share=twitter

======
Nerdfest
Does it actually say "Android Wear"? It's more likely that they're
implementing their own OS and app with the functionality limited to what will
work on iOS as well as Android.

